

Ask HN: Looking for a co-founder for project with lots of work done already - pavlov

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m pivoting one of my long-term projects into a new company. I&#x27;m going full in on this. I have the support of an early-stage investor, and some early customers have signed up who are very eager to use the product even in alpha stage.<p>What I&#x27;m missing is a co-founder. I was a solo founder for many years, and that taught me some lessons... As I haven&#x27;t found a suitable&#x2F;available co-founder candidate in my immediate vicinity, I figured I should turn to HN.<p>The name of the company is Neonto. Have a look at the teaser site:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;neonto.com<p>The road to this product iteration has been long. In 2010, I released the first version of a HTML5 animation&#x2F;multimedia design app called Radi. It went to #1 on HN back then [1], and has also been posted a few times since.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2040844<p>Ultimately I failed to productize Radi. Big competitors emerged in this field soon after, but worse, the use case was unclear. I was modeling too much on Flash Pro and other animation tools, yet Radi also had web design and video features. I didn’t have actual customer need to drive development.<p>Neonto is based on the editor and animation core from Radi, but revamps the UI and back-end. It has a sharp new focus on mobile app UIs. I&#x27;m concentrating on content-heavy apps (rather than e.g. games). Neonto solves real problems in layout and interaction design across screen sizes, and produces lightweight native code for each platform.<p>So, would you like to be part of the next generation of mobile app design? If you feel like this is something where you could contribute, don&#x27;t hesitate to get in touch (email in profile). Let&#x27;s talk it over and see if we have a matching vision.<p>To be clear, I&#x27;m not looking for a minority partner, but a full co-founder. You&#x27;ll get equal share in the company. I want to do this with someone who feels as strongly about its importance as I do.
======
brudgers
To me, this is the right approach to creating value...ignoring sunk costs. I
wish you luck with the expectation that you don't need quite as much of it as
an alternative growth strategy might require.

------
gullyleft
Yeah man, Solo founder action gets rough. I feel ya!!

------
yoseph
Wow, that is an awesome landing page. Kudos.

